# Lampeye Killi Eggs & Fry



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Just wanted to share some photos I took today of my 3 1/2 month old fry (female, eggs in her tummy now) and some eggs I moved to another tank in the hope they will have a better chance of survival 

Female Fry (L.O.["ello"])
(pic taken during rescape)








1 Egg








2 Eggs








1 Egg (from an earlier spawning I think)


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

More photos 
Fry I found in a water change bucket 2 1/2 months ago.
Had 4, one disappeared after a wc/rescape/filter cleaning a couple weeks ago.
In a 2.5G (covered & heated) with 1 cpo (5 months old)

Nov 6th








Different angle








Nov 20th








Dec 3rd


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Update pics. (taken 15 mins ago)

Same egg as right egg, in third photo, in first post. 
Definitely growing in there 








3 Fry in 2.5g (all males I think)


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

More photos 

Same egg as above (only one I see attached to the plants now) - Not sure what happened to the other 4 - Maybe the guppy fry got extra hungry, or they fell off and are in the filter foam. 

Just after 9am this morning


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

More photos (again) 
Last photos of the egg 
I couldn't spot it when I got home from work.... 
Thinking it was the guppies 
Maybe it hatched - although I can't spot a tiny fish at the surface.

Yesterday







9am this morning















One of 3 fry (male) 2.5 months old


----------

